# Electric drive system propels UW team to No. 1



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

Twin motor arduino controlled electronic differential project I'm involved in:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2014653636_cleantech01.html


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

great! 
and where can we get more information on the drive train and battery?


----------

